
Apple Just Released a New iPad - thomasfl
https://www.apple.com/
======
thomasfl
Seems like this not as big story as it used to be a few years ago. The new
iPad Air seems to be fast, but uses old lightning connector instead of usb-c
and has a home button.

~~~
bluegreyred
The new iPad Air is essentially the new A12 SoC inside the now discontinued
2017 10.5" iPad Pro.

They also cut some features like the bright high refresh rate screen, the high
resolution camera and the four speakers. As such there's no support for the
new Pencil, USB-C and FaceID (for better or for worse).

